# Want to start off right.



## davedudeman (Jun 25, 2007)

I have been thinking about changing my aquarium bottom from rocks to eco complete for sometime now. I have a question about it though... On the bag of eco-complete it claims the waste the fish create helps feed the soil which in turn feeds the plants. Is this true? If this is true I would assume you wouldn't need to clean out the bottom of the tank with a gravel vac. Could someone please shed some light or simply point me to a site where I can learn more?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Thats right, and wrong. While you DO NOT gravel vac everytime you do a waterchange, you do want to do so every 3-4 months. The "gunk" as we call it is called mulm. Where most bacteria live. You want it there but not to plague proportions. Eco is a good substrate but can be expensive for larger (55+ gallon ) tanks.


----------

